# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Los embalses extremeños tienen casi el doble de agua que hace un año

## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/v/20110108/regiona...-20110108.html

*La buena situación permite aliviarlos en previsión de que nuevas lluvias los llenen todavía más*

Un paso de gigante. Es el que han dado las presas extremeñas en el último año, llegando en algunos casos casi a duplicar la cantidad de agua embalsada con respecto a la misma fecha del 2010.

Uno de los casos más llamativos es el de Alange, que el 4 de enero de 2010 estaba al 24'6 por ciento de su capacidad, mientras que ahora llega casi al 89; el de La Serena ha aumentado su volumen en un 46 por ciento a lo largo de estos 12 meses, mientras que el crecimiento ha sido del 44 por ciento en el caso de Tentudía.

La diferencia es más llamativa en el caso de la cuenca del Guadiana, aunque el incremento también es apreciable en la del Tajo. En términos generales, la primera se encuentra en estos momentos al 86 por ciento de su capacidad, mientras la segunda lo está al 65. Se trata de datos proporcionados esta misma semana por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que revelan una situación buena en cualquiera de los casos.

*Regulación necesaria*

Eso es lo que está permitiendo aliviarlos de una manera pausada, con métodos menos agresivos que la siempre espectacular apertura de compuertas. Se hace para evitar problemas en el caso de que lleguen nuevas lluvias.

El desalojo de agua se está haciendo con el gigante europeo de La Serena, que en un solo día, hace un par de semanas, llegó a recoger hasta 140 hectómetros cúbicos, una cifra altísima que ha permitido ir disminuyendo lentamente su nivel. Lo mismo ocurre con el de Cijara y en los de Orellana y Zújar, donde se están utilizando turbinas que, además de restar hectómetros sirven para generar energía.

El de Villar del Rey también está vertiendo y se prevé completar con los desagües de fondo, igual que en el emeritense de Proserpina.
«El objetivo es retener agua embalsada, pero razonablemente», explica el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG), Eduardo Alvarado, que califica como espectacular el cambio que se ha producido en el último año. «Los pantanos no tienen el doble de capacidad es porque se ha estado controlando, regulando, porque ha entrado muchísima agua en este tiempo».

Atrás queda el miedo del pasado otoño, precedido por un verano larguísimo, que llegó antes de tiempo y se fue más tarde de la cuenta. De hecho, no empezó a llover hasta el mismísimo diciembre, catalogado como uno de los más lluviosos de los últimos ocho años, por la continuidad y contundencia de las precipitaciones.

*Alerta en el norte por lluvias*

Tanta agua cayó en apenas dos semanas, que el 21 de diciembre la cuenca media del Guadiana había subido cerca de 1.000 hectómetros cúbicos, una cifra que, por fin, dio paso al respiro.

«Recuerdo que en aquellas fechas no descansamos prácticamente nadie», indica Alvarado, que insiste en destacar el gran trabajo que desarrolló todo el equipo del que dependen los embalses en un momento «de muchas complicaciones».

La situación ante las posibles precipitaciones de las próximas hora es de expectativa, especialmente en el norte de la provincia de Cáceres, donde el 112 ha activado alerta amarilla por lluvias y fuertes vientos ; la primera se mantendrá hasta las seis de la tarde de hoy, sábado, mientras que la segunda se ha determinado hasta las doce de la mañana. Los vientos podrían alcanzar rachas de hasta 70 kilómetros por hora, mientras que la lluvia podría producir acumulaciones de hasta 40 milímetros por hora.

La recomendación es que se circule con precaución, prestando atención a posibles desprendimientos e inundaciones y se evite aparcar en las cuencas de los ríos. También, que se quiten de las fachadas los elementos que puedan caerse.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.hoy.es/v/20110108/regional/embalses-extremenos-tienen-casi-20110108.html
> 
> Uno de los casos más llamativos es el de Alange, que el 4 de enero de 2010 estaba al 24'6 por ciento de su capacidad, *mientras que ahora llega casi al 89*


Hay una errata... ya me gustaría a mí que el de Alange estuviera al 89%  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## pevema

> Hay una errata... ya me gustaría a mí que el de Alange estuviera al 89%


No es el 89, pero es casi el 83 que tampoco es moco de pavo. :Big Grin:

----------

